# Detailing World™ 2014 Awards - The Winners



## -Kev-

First of all, i must apologise for not getting this posted sooner, ive been ill recently and snowed under at work so Bill (Whizzer) very kindly sorted this for me to post.

*DETAILING WORLD PRODUCT AWARDS 2014 NEWS​*







*Wax Winner* Autofinesse Illusion 
*Joint Runner up* Soft Fusso99 and BMD Sirius

*Innovation Winner* G3 clay mitt
*Runner up* Gyeon Q²M WetCoat 

*Accessory Winner* Wheel Woolies
*Runner up* Dooka washpad

*Polish Winner* Autoglym Super Resin Polish
*Runner up* Autofinesse Triple

*Quick Detailer Winner* Sonax BSD, 
*Runner up* Gyeon Q²M Cure 

*Wheel and Tyre Winner*, Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
*Runner up* Gyeon Q² Tire 

*Wash Winner*, Carchem 1900:1 shampoo
*Runner up* Gyeon Q²M Bathe+ 

*Sealant Winner* Soft Fusso 99
*Runner up* Gyeon Q² Cancoat 

Well done to all the Winners and Runners Up and thanks to all those that voted on DW


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Big thanks to everyone that voted for our Sirius wax ,We are thrilled to get such a placing ,cheers all 
Stevie |BMD


----------



## MDC250

Wow, pretty impressive run there for Gyeon.


----------



## suspal

Fair play to the Participant's that were nominated for the awards,but am I the only one gobsmacked with the final results?


----------



## Kimo

suspal said:


> Fair play to the Participant's that were nominated for the awards,but am I the only one gobsmacked with the final results?


Not really, just follows this years bandwagons 

Or stuff people have tried once or not tried but seen a cool review :lol:


----------



## hobbs182

suspal said:


> Fair play to the Participant's that were nominated for the awards,but am I the only one gobsmacked with the final results?


I agree, I would have put money on a few other nominations taking first place but hey ho, DW has spoken...


----------



## nog

Newbie here but thought Soft Fusso 99 was a wax?


----------



## cole_scirocco

nog said:


> Newbie here but thought Soft Fusso 99 was a wax?


Runner up in wax but won on sealant. Good spot...


----------



## Kimo

nog said:


> Newbie here but thought Soft Fusso 99 was a wax?


:lol:

Not this again -.-


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Wow Gyeon done well!


----------



## Pittsy

Well done to all the winners...
Some great products there:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Looking at the results i think my vote went with 6 of the winners


----------



## Bartl

Well done to all the winners.


----------



## Scrim-1-

How how how how how does srp keep winning best polish, it's pretty clear majority of people who voted haven't used anything else but srp.


----------



## -Kev-

Scrim-1- said:


> How how how how how does srp keep winning best polish, it's pretty clear majority of people who voted haven't used anything else but srp.


I can't see this being a problem tbh, everyone is allowed to vote and if they have only used that product then so be it


----------



## nbray67

Scrim-1- said:


> How how how how how does srp keep winning best polish, it's pretty clear majority of people who voted haven't used anything else but srp.


SRP v Topaz in the 2015 Polish Awards.

And the winner is...............


----------



## Kimo

Scrim-1- said:


> How how how how how does srp keep winning best polish, it's pretty clear majority of people who voted haven't used anything else but srp.


Same as megs gel and fusso tbh but there we go

I know what I like and what I dont so don't need to take the advice of the awards to buy new products as I've already tried them all :lol:


----------



## ALLR_155528

Certainly some surprises there. Gyeon had a good result, well done.

Out of the winners and runners up I have used 9 of the products. And 5 of the products I voted for were either a runner up or a winner. 

Well done to all brands and products.


----------



## camerashy

Well done, nice to see Illusion at the top and surprised to see some others winning too


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thanks so much for all the votes and support, I'm please to see our products are striking the right chord amongst the right crowed, I didn't even know these were going on or that we were in the running so it was a nice surprise to wake up to a win and runner up this morning, that has made my day :thumb:

James


----------



## Gyeon Robert

It's an honor to receive these Awards from DW Members - thank you GUYS! :argie::wave: Congratulations to AutoFinesse, G3, Soft99, Wheel Woolies, Dooka, Sonax, Meguiars and Carchem - good job, good competition as well!


----------



## -Kev-

Id also like to thank those that cheated last year with multiple accounts and pm's to gain more votes, for not doing so this year as it gave us massive headaches last year


----------



## GleemSpray

Scrim-1- said:


> it's pretty clear majority of people who voted haven't used anything else but srp.


How do you feel qualified to make such a statement and speak for "the majority" ?

Maybe what is pretty clear is that the majority have also used other products and think SRP is the best of them all ?

I don't know that, I'm just making a sweeping statement, like you did.

On a more serious note, what has become clear recently on these forums is that the ever increasing amount of manufacturers and products available is blurring the definitions of what is a "polish" or even a "wax".

Its a golden age for car cleaning products, that's for sure.


----------



## Blueberry

A lot of my favourites amongst the winners and runners up. Well done especially to BMD (good to see small independent businesses doing well) and to Gyeon for giving us such great products


----------



## viperfire

MDC250 said:


> Wow, pretty impressive run there for Gyeon.


They didn't win &#55357;&#56841;

Bsd one of, if not; the best products I've ever encountered . SRP is a classic!

That auto finesse wax must be good as there rest of their products like their snow foam and citrus degreaser are damn awful.

Might have to give it a go!


----------



## southwest10

Fusso soft is NOT a wax iTS a paste sealant in me eyes


----------



## chrisgreen

Overall a good set of results. All very worthy winners and runners-up in my personal opinion, except for the winner of one category.

Of particular note - really nice to see AF Tripple and AF Illusion being acknowledged (two of my favourite products right now), and a great set of results for Gyeon - well done chaps!

As for the Fusso debate - Fusso is an enigma wrapped in a riddle - and shipped in a tin


----------



## GleemSpray

chrisgreen said:


> As for the Fusso debate - Fusso is an enigma wrapped in a riddle - and shipped in a tin


 oh very good! I see what you did there 😀


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

well done guys  nice to see fusso is up there!


----------



## Demetrios72

Scrim-1- said:


> How how how how how does srp keep winning best polish, it's pretty clear majority of people who voted haven't used anything else but srp.


I think it's a product that everybody uses and probably goes back to from time to time.

It's cheap and really easy to get hold of.

It's also a very good product :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Well done to all the winners :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

GleemSpray said:


> How do you feel qualified to make such a statement and speak for "the majority" ?
> 
> Maybe what is pretty clear is that the majority have also used other products and think SRP is the best of them all ?
> 
> I don't know that, I'm just making a sweeping statement, like you did.
> 
> On a more serious note, what has become clear recently on these forums is that the ever increasing amount of manufacturers and products available is blurring the definitions of what is a "polish" or even a "wax".
> 
> Its a golden age for car cleaning products, that's for sure.


Cool story bro.


----------



## dooka

Wow, we do feel honoured. Many many thanks to all of those who voted, very much appreciated at dooka HQ ..


----------



## Car Key

So one wax, in a 7 day poll, managed to increase it’s vote count by around 40%, in the last 60-90 minutes of voting? Okay. I think I’ll stick with the totals from the nomination threads - less manipulation going on there.


----------



## Kimo

dooka said:


> Wow, we do feel honoured. Many many thanks to all of those who voted, very much appreciated at dooka HQ ..


'Twas well deserved bud


----------



## NipponShine

Firstly thanks everyone who have nominated us and vote for us! Without all of you we can't make it to the finals! We will continue to work hard bringing in more unique and innovative products to the public. And lastly congratulations to the companies who have been nominated!


----------



## GleemSpray

Car Key said:


> So one wax, in a 7 day poll, managed to increase it's vote count by around 40%, in the last 60-90 minutes of voting? Okay. I think I'll stick with the totals from the nomination threads - less manipulation going on there.


 I cant seem to be able to view the voting totals anywhere. The voting threads seem to have gone.


----------



## -Kev-

Car Key said:


> So one wax, in a 7 day poll, managed to increase it's vote count by around 40%, in the last 60-90 minutes of voting? Okay. I think I'll stick with the totals from the nomination threads - less manipulation going on there.


Manipulation? Are you claiming we have altered the votes? Hope not because i put alot of my free time into counting the nominations and then sorting the voting threads. Alot of fake accounts were deleted during the voting and their votes were not included.


----------



## -Kev-

GleemSpray said:


> I cant seem to be able to view the voting totals anywhere. The voting threads seem to have gone.


Correct


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

-Kev- said:


> i put alot of my free time into counting the nominations and then sorting the voting threads. Alot of fake accounts were deleted during the voting and their votes were not included.


thanx alot kev for the hard work its much appreciated man :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

-Kev- said:


> Manipulation? Are you claiming we have altered the votes? Hope not because i put alot of my free time into counting the nominations and then sorting the voting threads. Alot of fake accounts were deleted during the voting and their votes were not included.


So it happened again this year ?


----------



## chrisgreen

GleemSpray said:


> So it happened again this year ?


Very disappointing if it did.

I also noted that at least one company even did an email marketing campaign asking for votes, which while not cheating was hardly in the spirit of the poll.

DW Mods - we do appreciate the effort you guys put into this, and the lengths you have had to go to in order to try and keep things honest.


----------



## Welshquattro1

It's good to see BMD and Dooka did well against the big guys,well done both! And Thanks to kev for all his hard work again.


----------



## -Kev-

Thanks guys, unfortunatley some did try to cheat this year - my thanks to Shaun for keeping an eye out for any suspect accounts from the same IP that vote for a certain brand as soon as they join


----------



## bradleymarky

Nobody mentioned the G3 mitt. Did we all expect it to win the award ??

Been a real game changer to the detailing world..


----------



## rottenapple

bradleymarky said:


> Nobody mentioned the G3 mitt. Did we all expect it to win the award ??
> 
> Been a real game changer to the detailing world..


Was the mitt/ cloth in general g3 just got it due to accessibility and good pricing👍still shocked nothing for topaz in my eyes a real game changer been using various products in valeting a while and first product that is really different and yet so effective in so many ways. But guess this is because its not accessible to the masses. Its the winning product/item of the year 4 me.


----------



## isctony

It would be interesting to run a professionals vote for their favourite products - would produce more interesting results I think - as they are perhaps more likely to have tried a larger number of products than some of us mere garage warriors!! Things like SRP and Megs Endurance are both products that I use but I wonder if actually there are better products out there with the same or more bang for your buck...

Well done Gyeon - an impressive run over different categories!


----------



## Hari

Excellent show by Gyeon!
Congrats Gyeon Quartz and other winners! Nice to have you with us in India.


----------



## joshthewaxwhore

steve at bmd awsome bloke all amazing waxes. i havent tried any gyeon but maybe i will now


----------



## Stinus

Will there be a 'Detailing World Product Awards 2015', or has this been put in the fridge for now?


----------



## Clarkey-88

Stinus said:


> Will there be a 'Detailing World Product Awards 2015', or has this been put in the fridge for now?


I was just wondering this also, which is what led me to this thread lol


----------



## WHIZZER

We haven't decided yet .


----------



## Wilco

Any news folks?


----------

